# Utah Basketball



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Utah looks like it has finally climbed out of the PAC12 cellar. UCLA 8-7 with losses to a few top 10 ranked teams doesn't look all that great and USC 8-6 looks to be crappy this year too. Hopefully some of the PAC12 schools with start winning so Utah's season doesn't get tarnished.

They did beat BYU by 4 points so I guess for most of the U faithful the season is already a success.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

From what I have watched this year they have made some amazing progress very quickly. On the other hand it is very hard to watch the Aggies play thru an entire game this year- I can handle them not winning but to watch an amazing amount of bone head plays is very tough.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

They are the real deal for sure. I've followed them more closely the last couple of years than I have my Cougars. Seems like BYU keeps recycling kids with the same last names, and I can never keep it straight. 

Like like like the Loveridge kid out of West Jordan for Utah. He graduated with my son a couple years ago. Not just a great player, but an even better kid. For that reason alone, I pull for the Runnin' Utes in hoops. Go Utes!

As for the Pac-12, Arizona is the team that will be on top of that conference this year. But the Utes are really looking good, and will challenge for that top spot. Good for them!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It has been fun to watch the runnin Utes this winter. It looks like they are in good shape to make the NCAA tournament and hopefully, they can make a decent run. 

I suppose how far they go is dependent on where Kentucky is in the bracket compared to them.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Delon Wright will probably be a lottery pick.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They are looking good, does that mean a new coach next year? I would wager a big yes, unfortunately.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know Huge. Krisko seems to like the mountain west area. Utah is certainly not a top tier destination like Duke, Kansas, UCLA, or Kentucky, but it is a very good place for a basketball coach. And winning like they are doing makes recruiting that much easier. Since BYU just takes kids from Lone Peak, Utah has run on the rest of the state for top instate recruits, and with a winning platform in the 12 Pack, and the fact that it only takes 2-3 top level recruits, and only 1 future NBA guy on your team to go far, I think he can keep going what he is building on the hill. Which is good. College basketball in Utah is far more interesting when Utah is good.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think its probably a 50/50 on Coach K taking off. I believe he likes it here too, but with the success he is having, he could potentially make a ton of money elsewhere. Before the season started, a few talking heads were suggesting Utah could be a "darkhorse" to make it to the Final Four. With the way they are playing, if it continues, I don't know that you can really consider them a darkhorse. 

If they continue the trend in the next couple years, I can't see why the kids from BYU-Alpine can't be bench warmers in the Huntsman Center.  Speaking of the HC, when are they going to tear it down and rebuild? That place feels ancient to me.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Where would Coach K go? I can't see him leaving Utah for another program in college at this point. 

The prestigious programs have stability at coaching. Not sure outside Arizona that there's any better place to coach in the Pac 12. Duke, Kentucky, Kansas, UNC, are all set. UCLA just hired Alford so he's not going anywhere. 

If Coach K leaves, it would be for an NBA head job where he's already been. 

If I had to guess, Coach K hangs around Utah for a few years before taking a job such as Duke when the real Coach K retires. Krystko likes the west, has indicated he's more comfortable at the college rank, etc. 

Lastly, I love the HC! Yeah, it's old, but there's a ton of history there. The renovations that have been recently completed with the new floor, lighting, etc is awesome! They've got a new basketball facility that'll be done in coming months that will be the home to the Utes...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Darn! The number 8 team in the nation falling to the number 10 team. Just goes to show any team can beat any team on any given day. Like coach Krytkowiak has said: He doesn't feel Utah is a top 10 team yet.


----------

